# 2 - 9" south Bend Lathes on Purplewave Auction / Manhattan KS (KSU)



## SEK_22Hornet (Nov 14, 2013)

Just saw two very nice looking 9" South Bend lathes go up for auction on Purple Wave today. Both from K State at Manhattan. Auction ends 12/3/13. 



http://www.purplewave.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?131203/AP9914




http://www.purplewave.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?131203/AP9915


----------



## NEL957 (Nov 16, 2013)

It looks like a 9 or a 10K (light 10) "A" model because of the Quick Change Gear Box (QCGB). It is well equipped with the steady and follow rest. If you got it for less than $2000.99, you got a deal. If it came with more toys the better. Very nice lathe and you will have a lot of fun with it.
Congradulation on the buy.
Nelson Collar


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 16, 2013)

are you bidding on the three lathes?--they all look very nice


----------



## NEL957 (Nov 16, 2013)

The lathe is a 9 inch and the collet chuck it has is a very nice bonus. I will not add more info but beware others will jump in at the last minute.
Nelson Collar


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm not in the market for a lathe, but since they all ooked so nice and had so many goodies with them I just thought I'd share them here in case someone close by was interested.


----------

